# Opinions on Calathea plants for terrarium?



## Peachfroggy (Aug 24, 2021)

So I’ve looked around on some previous posts by others and from what ive seen calathea plants seem to be frog safe (havent actually seen anywhere say that specifically though) and the only issue people seem to have with them is the size, since some can get quite big.

My question is this: is it actually frog safe?? I own whites tree frogs but im assuming “is this frog safe” applies to basically all frogs. And does that apply to all Calathea plants?

I own a few Calathea plants already as house plants but have never considered them for a terrarium but since ill be building a custom terrarium thats about 60 US gallons i think if I could add a calathea it would be a perfect size but I cant find much on how safe they really are! Any help would be super appreciated


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Please clarify. Why would a broadleaf, low land tropical not be safe? You are aware that these plants (now technically Goeppertia, btw) are sold by virtually all vivarium plant vendors?

To be clear, virtually all tropical "houseplants" are safe (although some grow too big). Of course, whether the grower has used chemicals is another matter.

Having said this, "calathea" may not be the best choice.
1) It is a new world plant, you have some old world choices where you can create a more accurate "biotope;";
2) White's may be too heavy for calatheas, they don't have robust petioles;
3) White's are not deep rainforest frogs. Their set ups should not be too dense, and most of their perches should be cork tubes and stumps. If you want some plants, think small ficus trees, an aroid vine like Epipremnum "cebu blue,' small Birdsnest ferns. For a broadleaf plant, consider a small Alocasia like 'Black Velvet.'.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Peachfroggy (Aug 24, 2021)

Groundhog said:


> Please clarify. Why would a broadleaf, low land tropical not be safe? You are aware that these plants (now technically Goeppertia, btw) are sold by virtually all vivarium plant vendors?
> 
> To be clear, virtually all tropical "houseplants" are safe (although some grow too big). Of course, whether the grower has used chemicals is another matter.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed response.
By not being safe i meant how some plants although “technically safe” if a leaf were to break off or stem I know some plants like ficus can be irritating. Thats mostly what I was asking.

Also I totally agree that they mostly need things like cork and climbing spaces not so dense. But with how big my enclosure is going to be a single one wouldnt be an issue. But I really appreciate the other recommendations instead to possibly look into!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Peachfroggy said:


> Thank you for the detailed response.
> By not being safe i meant how some plants although “technically safe” if a leaf were to break off or stem I know some plants like ficus can be irritating. Thats mostly what I was asking.
> 
> Also I totally agree that they mostly need things like cork and climbing spaces not so dense. But with how big my enclosure is going to be a single one wouldnt be an issue. But I really appreciate the other recommendations instead to possibly look into!


Fyi, Don't worry about ficus sap, or the oxalates in aroid leaves. There are no known instances of frogs having problems. The only serious problems could be chemical residue from "big box" settings.


----------

